# Paint.



## Johnnynobdy (Jul 3, 2021)

What is the best type/kind of paint to use on a south bend 9 lathe?


----------



## Larry$ (Jul 3, 2021)

Best?? Enamel has enough body to kind of fill the casting to make it look smoother. The hard part is getting all the soaked in oil off. Before you pain make sure it is clean. Use primer and follow the instructions on the can. Rust-Oleum rattle cans of enamel seem to work fine but are slow to reach full cure.


----------



## Johnnynobdy (Jul 3, 2021)

Larry$ said:


> Thank you for the info Larry, I appreciate it. I’m a boilermaker by trade but have always wanted to learn how to machine things. I have a farm store that sells the van sickle line of enamels and primers and I have several hvlp gravity spray guns that I can use. Or would brushing be better? Oh, and I have catalyst that makes the paint rock hard or is that a bad idea?


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jul 3, 2021)

I used to rebuild and paint machines for customers.  You asked about brushing vs. spray.  I used a Wagner airless spray gun so I didn't get a cloud of paint.  I also used Sherman and Williams grey primer for auto's, used Acrylic oil based paint and  occasionally used epoxy paint.  I also used foam paint rollers and a brush combo.  It was faster and didn't need to be masked up as well.  I also always wiped the machine down with Lacquer thinner first, the more expensive type.   Lately I tell folks to use farm tractor paint you can buy at Tractor Supply.    Good luck and have fun


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 3, 2021)

Rust-oleum enamel in the brush-on can is hard to beat for low cost and durability.  It will dry very hard if you give it a few days to cure.  Works best at warm temperatures 80 deg F or higher,  with little or no thinner
I've also mixed two or more shades to get custom colors
-M


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jul 3, 2021)

I tell folks to go to TSC - Tractor Supply Company and buy Rust-oleum Tractor engine paint  as it is rugged.   It comes in different colors...I picked black by accident.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...farm-implement-gloss-black-1-gal?cm_vc=-10005 and if it works on a farm tractor it will work on a machine.


----------



## Larry$ (Jul 4, 2021)

Not knowing what someone has, it's difficult to make good recommendations. Some people hate rattle cans. They have gotten better over the years. I've got a commercial paint booth @ my business along with pressure fed HVLP guns, pressure pots, conventional guns and gravity guns. I keep a gravity fed gun for myself. I still use the rattle cans for small projects.


----------



## Firstram (Jul 4, 2021)

The Majestic paint hardener they sell at TS makes a huge difference. I usually thin Rustoleum 5-10% with Acetone and add hardener when I brush and roll, it's dry enough the next day to scuff and re-coat. This works extremely well with the hammered finish paints which normally take forever to harden. Do not spray hardened paint without proper PPE.


----------



## Rickoo (Jul 7, 2021)

I used Benjamin Moore Super Spec HP Direct to Metal alkyd Low Lustre after a thorough cleaning in a parts cleaner and stripping of any old paint. Applied it with small brushes. Maybe 1/4, 1/2 and 1" depending on what I was painting. No masking or overspray everywhere. Goes faster than you might think. Easy to control and paint just what you want. No primer, just two coats. Has held up great.


----------



## mpoore10 (Jul 10, 2021)

Rustoleum makes an oil-based Enamel in their Professional line. Comes in quarts. Smoke Gray is close. Lowe's recently had them on clearance in my area for $3.03. It is item #86511 on the Lowes website. They make compatible primers for rusty and clean metal.


----------



## porthos (Jul 13, 2021)

after disassembly, i had the parts of my 1955 heavy 10 soda blasted.  did some "body work" on bad parts of the castings. primed then used rustoleum smoke gray with a brush. what i then did was use a "rattle can" of the same color. this helps the brush strokes flow together and gives a heavier coat. ended up with a smooth finish. after 9 years, its still perfect.


----------

